# How hot is it where you live?



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am melting. I feel as if I weigh a thousand pounds. We, like many, do not have AC. We normally have about four days a year where it is uncomfortably hot. Because in CA the heat is from the sun, with low humidity, it typically cools off in the late afternoon. Open your windows at night, close them at 8 AM and you are fine. 

It was over 100 degrees today...tomorrow it will be even hotter. I have not brushed the dogs, because neither the dogs nor I want to exchange body heat.

What's happening in your neck of the woods, and how are you coping?


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

We've been over 100 degrees for at least a week or more. Several days have been 106. When I was in Arizona, in was 108 almost everyday! My poor son had his first summer high school baseball scrimmage and it lasted nearly 4 hours in 105 degree weather! Misery!!! I've been spending a lot of time under the a/c vent drinking cherry limeades!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Over a hundred for more than a week? Is that normal for New Mexico?


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

it is currently 9:37 pm and is 93 degrees!!! We have lots of humidity, you literally can't walk to the car without sweating.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

At 7:40 it is becoming tolerable. I love hot weather, really...90 outside is lovely to me. Pant, pant, pant. 90 degrees inside at 7:40 is quite uncomfortable....and scary. Next house is definitely going to have AC...if I have to shove it down the throat of DH, who would rather suffer.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

It's 80 degrees right now at 11:00 pm. The humidity here has been oppressive this past week. Today it was humid but temp a tiny bit lower so it wasn't too bad. The weather everywhere is so crazy lately it makes you wonder what is going on. Central air has been a blessing. :thumbsup:


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

It's 11 PM my time. It's 81 degrees, humidity 86%. Tomorrow will be around 90. That is our forcast till late October.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Jeese. Hey, promise me that if I ever dare to complain that it is overcast and cool, you will all gang up on me with big sticks and beat some sense into me. Okay?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Jeese. Hey, promise me that if I ever dare to complain that it is overcast and cool, you will all gang up on me with big sticks and beat some sense into me. Okay?


I would never gang up on you. Your too sweet!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

We had a high of 98* and it's 82* now at 8:15pm. Climate change/global warming s*cks!!!!!


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

My parents live where it's 102 degrees today. My sister and I, together with Simba, were supposed to visit but we had the parents and three dogs come over our South City condo instead. So now Simba got to spend a whole day with his best buds in his house 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

In Boise today it was 101*, right now at 9:30 its still 90*, and its supposed to get to 107* on Monday. Too dang hot. We usually get a few 100* days, but not 107*, that's crazy.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I am near St. Louis, Missouri and as of right now (10:41 pm) it is 67 degrees. It rained here too today. Everybody can come over here for a couple of days and cool off!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

zooeysmom said:


> We had a high of 98* and it's 82* now at 8:15pm. Climate change/global warming s*cks!!!!!


Oh, it is cool there. :w00t:

You know what really scares the begeebees outa me? Five degrees temperature variation is a big deal. What is going to happen when it reaches 130 degrees in Phoenix? 

Last year during a heat wave, we had a brown out. Our power grid is not equipped to deal with all those ACs. I expect that we will loose power before much longer. Maybe this is normal....I dunno. 

One thing I do know is that the earth will survive...even if it has to shed a lot of us poor humans...the earth will survive. I would gladly sacrifice my little life for the benefit of our beloved planet...any day. Although, I would much prefer to use my life to save our planet...if only I knew how...carrying a fabric bag to the grocery store and buying plastic bags for your trash, doesn't seem to be the answer.

Well, let's not dwell on that. Now that the sun has set, it is wonderfully warm here. There is a sweet breeze outside and nothing stopping me from sleeping in a deck chair.

I would appreciate hearing your comments. Is this heat and other weather just the way it always has been? Hey, it is supposed to be hot in the summer, right?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I think I will sleep outside tonight...at least until 12:30 or so. Next house will have AC.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

beckinwolf said:


> In Boise today it was 101*, right now at 9:30 its still 90*, and its supposed to get to 107* on Monday. Too dang hot. We usually get a few 100* days, but not 107*, that's crazy.


Aside from all that, it is nice to hear from you, Becky. :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

dntdelay said:


> I am near St. Louis, Missouri and as of right now (10:41 pm) it is 67 degrees. It rained here too today. Everybody can come over here for a couple of days and cool off!!![/QUOTE
> 
> The three dogs and I have a flight arriving at 5:49, can you pick us up at the airport? JK, of course. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

We reached 106 here today. It's 9pm and still 99 outside. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

It's hot where I live but we are in Ferndale right now and the weather is pretty nice. 70's or so - I want to stay here and not go home on monday!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Well you want to come here ? Yesterday and today it was around 118°, but it's DRY and we have A/C thank goodness. It's now 9:22 pm and the temperature is still 100°. 

View attachment 149346


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Right now 73.4F, 9.55pm. Supposed to be pretty sunny all week and daytime highs are around 77F. My balcony door is open and I can hear Taylor Swift in concert LOL. We don't have air co either and feeling rather warm.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Right now 35 C , at 11 AM. Predicted to reach 38C highest and 29C lowest during this day (according to my iPhone Weather Forcast of course). AC saves our lives lol


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Here is the forecast for the rest of the week 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

It's been in the mid to upper 90s here in SC, but with the humidity, it's been in the over 100 heat indexes. I would die without air conditioning. When I went to California years ago, the temp was about the same there, but since there was no humidity there, I was comfortable and it was easier to breathe outside. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

We have been in the upper 80s or low 90s -we were joking last night that we have a lot of seasonal neighbors who go back north for the summer to get away from the heat -but it has been hotter up north than in Florida. CRAZY weather patterns.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Wednesday is our big high at 84, right now it's 67, but should get up to 77. Rain all week however, but that's ok, I'm working on the wallpaper room.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Here in NJ it's been in the 90's and very humid. But yesterday and last night it was much nicer... and there was a nice breeze. We've been having short storms almost every day....very short...:w00t: so I still have to water the flowers sometimes...

My tiny window air conditioners downstairs don't really do the job....so I have a very powerful (and loud) fan that I have blowing directly on me. Except I have to put weights on any papers, or they blow away...and the dogs hair blows like they're in a hurricane  I have to wait till the evenings to walk the dogs.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

MalteseJane said:


> Well you want to come here ? Yesterday and today it was around 118°, but it's DRY and we have A/C thank goodness. It's now 9:22 pm and the temperature is still 100°.
> 
> View attachment 149346


Holly Cow! Drink lots of water everyone!:chili:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Near Richmond, VA it's been in the 90's with lots of random thunderstorms / rain showers. I love this time of the year though, so I'm a happy girl. I just need to step away from the house renovations long enough to lay out in the sun. I feel like the summer is passing me by  .


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Here in Arkansas we hit 101 this week. We went to an outdoor wedding last night at an old southern plantation. It was beautiful, but so hot! We are actually getting a cool off for the next couple weeks.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sylie said:


> I think I will sleep outside tonight...at least until 12:30 or so. Next house will have AC.


 Sylie, I can't believe you don't have AC! Please try to find some cool somewhere!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Here in Ontario, Canada, we had our heat wave last week. The temp was around 30 C ( 86 F ) but with the humidity it felt like 40 C (104 F ). Keep in mind that we had snow on Mother's Day. Thank goodness we have AC because Pipper hates the heat.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sylvia and others out west - we had a similar heat wave and drought last year. The week around July 4 is the week we go to a cabin in Southern Illinois and last year the daytime highs were 105 - 110 and very humid, but absolutely no rain. The corn was so dry it couldn't stand up in the fields.

This year, highs will be in the upper 70s to low 80s, into the 60s at night, and the state of Illinois is above normal in rainfall, in some areas by more than a foot!

I hope that everyone out west finds a cool place for humans and fluffs to stay safe!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

When I think Jasmine is hot I will soak a hand towel with water and wrap it around Jasmine. I think it helps her.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sylvia -- we set a record on Friday at 107, but it's cooled back down this weekend to normal temps. Right now it's 11:15 A.M. and it's 78 degrees. Should be about 92 for a high and good down to 60 in the evenings. 

I know that we out west have been hit with much higher than normal temps recently.

And even though we have AC, the girls like to lay on the tile under the return air vent when it's really hot. It's the coolest place in the house. But -- I would feel silly laying on the tile with them. LOL


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Janine already shared it.... But yeah, was 118 here yesterday at 5pm. I'm right in Phoenix. I was up until about 1am this morning and my phone said it was 102 out.

I try to make all my appointments before noon now, otherwise I leave the dogs at home. Too hot.... And the hotter it gets the more Grace wants to sunbathe... Have to be on her every second she is outside or she runs to the sun to lay out. My dad's started calling her "Bacon"......


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Grace'sMom said:


> Janine already shared it.... But yeah, was 118 here yesterday at 5pm. I'm right in Phoenix. I was up until about 1am this morning and my phone said it was 102 out.
> 
> I try to make all my appointments before noon now, otherwise I leave the dogs at home. Too hot.... And the hotter it gets the more Grace wants to sunbathe... Have to be on her every second she is outside or she runs to the sun to lay out. My dad's started calling her "Bacon"......


"Bacon" ... Too funny!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Today it is only 85.2F ... but, our local meteorologist says it feels like 93F. 

It has gotten close to 100 degrees here several times. And, then the humidity makes if worse.

Sylvia, I don't think I would make it without air conditioning. And, not because I am spoiled. The high heat and humidity will make my MS excerabate to the point of landing me in the hospital. 

We have a special contract with the company who checks our air conditioning/heating system bi-annually. If our air conditioning goes out, we have priority service, because of the MS. If for some reason there is, God forbid, a huge emergency crisis in our area, we would check into a hotel or use the air conditioning in the car until we find a place to stay where it is cool. Anyone who has a true diagnosis of MS knows that our bodies are extremely sensitive to even one degree in temperature change. 

I can go outside if the temperature is in the middle 80's. ... IF it is not humid. It's the humidity that makes me feel extremely fatigued and makes me feel as though I am paralyzed.

Did you know that years ago when MS was being diagnosed ... patients were advised to move to Florida?!?! And, that a great majority of those patients who did move to Florida ended up in wheelchairs? I am sure being subjected to high humidity alone contributed to the MS exacerbating to that point. I have met several young people who live in Florida and come up north during the hottest summer months to get relief!

This past Thursday I was stubborn and kept an appointment to get weighed in at my friend's house. (She is a personal trainer and WW leader) Millie is a very petite and tiny woman ... thus, her home does not require the air conditioning to be set at a lower temperature. Anyway, I walked inside and immediately felt weak. So, I got weighed (lost almost two pounds ... Yay!) and told her I had to leave. I cannot tolerate the heat and humidity. Her air conditioning system was set in the middle 70's. At home it is set at 68. Yes, I know that is freezing for the normal person. 

The heat has changed our whole schedule for when Snowball gets his walks. Right now he goes for his walks as the sun is setting ... it is usually too hot otherwise. Our vet office does not recommend walking dogs when it is in the high eighties and especially when it is humid, too. 

I am not only concerned about the high temperatures ... but, the worsening storms doing so much damage ... and, all over the world.

Every once in a while I will read someone saying that they didn't have air conditioning growing up and they survived. And, yes, many people did. However, many people had bad sinus infections and other medical conditions that high heat temperatures did not help. And, now if the heat index is high and when the air is filled with pollution, doctors advise to stay ... inside in the air conditioning. So, what is a body to do? My heart goes out to those who are ill and older and do not have air conditioning.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- Our AC was hit by lightening last summer in July when the heat was at its worst. We had to check into a hotel for 2 days until the AC could be fixed. I tried sleeping at home the first night, but we were sooooooo uncomfortable. Luckily I was able to take all 3 girls to the office during the 2 days it took to get the parts to fix the AC. 

I remember when I was about 3 and we lived in Phoenix and did not have AC. We did have what they call "swamp coolers" which work pretty well if there isn't any humidity. I know I couldn't make it without AC today. 

Because we have a generator at the office, our AC would stay on there and I could always sleep on the floor with the fluffs if necessary. Hope it never comes to that.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*High 90's here. If it wasn't for the humidity it wouldn't be so bad. You feel like you're breathing water and I sweat like a hog!! It doesn't pay to get dressed up, because by the time I get to the car I'm soaked in sweat and my hair looks awful and my makeup is in my shoes. The AC in the car is great, but by then I look like crap..LOL*

*I've actually ordered two short wigs to wear for special occasions. I'm sick of fighting with my hair.*

*We just had new AC put in the house (the old was 22 years old) on Thursday and its wonderful in here....Mia is in one of her new nighties...*

*I take her out during the day just long enough to do her business...way to hot to walk and the pavement would burn her. So we go later in the evening when everything cools down. The dog park usually is breezy and nice, but lately the rain hits about dogpark time...so we haven't been able to go.*


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Marie -- Our AC was hit by lightening last summer in July when the heat was at its worst. We had to check into a hotel for 2 days until the AC could be fixed. I tried sleeping at home the first night, but we were sooooooo uncomfortable. Luckily I was able to take all 3 girls to the office during the 2 days it took to get the parts to fix the AC.
> 
> I remember when I was about 3 and we lived in Phoenix and did not have AC. We did have what they call "swamp coolers" which work pretty well if there isn't any humidity. I know I couldn't make it without AC today.
> 
> Because we have a generator at the office, our AC would stay on there and I could always sleep on the floor with the fluffs if necessary. Hope it never comes to that.


Thanks for sharing your experiences, Lynn. I totally understand how you cannot tolerate the high heat temperatures with all you have endured health wise. 

Even for healthy people ... the high heat temperatures are not usually healthy. It's no longer unusual to hear or read of an athletic person collapsing out there in the heat.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

nwyant1946 said:


> *High 90's here. If it wasn't for the humidity it wouldn't be so bad. You feel like you're breathing water and I sweat like a hog!! It doesn't pay to get dressed up, because by the time I get to the car I'm soaked in sweat and my hair looks awful and my makeup is in my shoes. The AC in the car is great, but by then I look like crap..LOL*
> 
> *I've actually ordered two short wigs to wear for special occasions. I'm sick of fighting with my hair.*
> 
> ...


Isn't that the pits when our hair droops in the heat and humidity! Felix always says I look fine and I bark (yes, I bark, too. LOL) back and tell him that ... "fine"is not good enough! I can get evil when I spend time fixing my hair and then the humidity does it in.:HistericalSmiley: I think I'll order some wigs, too! Do they perhaps have any with air conditioning? :HistericalSmiley:

And isn't it a bummer when we wait for it to cool down and then it rains?! I have to tell you though ... several times we chanced taking Snowball for his walk when we knew it was going to rain ... and, beat the showers anyway! I even have pictures of rainbows after it started to rain and then stop after Felix and Snowball got back into the car! More than once I looked up into the heavens and thanked God for letting Snowball and Felix walk before the showers.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Marie especially, and all of you suffering with heat _and _high humidity....
I remember what it is like and it is awfffffullll. When I grew up in PA we didn't have an air condtioner, but we had fans...lots of fans. It felt like you were stewing in a big pot, until, suddenly on September 20, someone really, really big (like God) took the lid off the pot. Phew.

You probably should not get wigs though, they are miserably warm...remember what happened to Samatha when she got so hot while give a public speech that she just ripped her wig off?

Here we usually have an offshore wind that is quite cool around 4 PM. Lots of people don't have AC, even lots of business don't. 

We did have a power outage last night due to high volume. I was already asleep...in the back yard.:blush:

Of course, no sane person lives in Arizona or Nevada without AC. AC AND a pool. 

So in celebration (click link)







Too bad it is such poor quality.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's another one. Not only to I quote Shakespear, but I have a song/dance number from old movies (from B'way musicals) for every occassion.

This one is a hoot.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Is that Ann Miler? 

It's 103 here, according to the online report.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I usually like the heat, but this 117 & up is killing me. We've had these high temps since Thurs. and its not letting up yet! Friend of mine lost a chicken to the heat and another friend who has a ranch lost a bunny. I'm spraying my blueberry tree every hour for my hummingbirds and they are loving playing in their little rainforest in the shade! We are staying in with the puppies!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Katkoota said:


> Here is the forecast for the rest of the week
> View attachment 149410
> 
> 
> ...


I was telling my family that it feels like I am back in Kuwait or Saudi Arabia. But looking at your forecast, it's not as hot right now as it is here.



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Today it is only 85.2F ... but, our local meteorologist says it feels like 93F.
> 
> It has gotten close to 100 degrees here several times. And, then the humidity makes if worse.
> 
> ...


Humidity is terrible. I can take our temperature right now even tho it's really hot, but at least it is dry. When we lived in Houston, a lot of times I put on the a/c not because of the heat but because of the humidity. Here my a/c is set at 76 during the day and 74 during the night. It feels fine because the air is dry. We don't walk Charlie, it would be crazy in that heat. When we go out in the yard (when we have to) he follows us and I leave the patio door open a little for him to be able to get back in if he wants to. But crazy dog doesn't. I don't understand that doctors recommended to move to Florida to people with MS. Geez humidity it not good for anybody. It can exsacerbate (?) some conditions. I would never have retired to Florida because of the humidity. Same climate as Houston. So why move there.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

mss said:


> Is that Ann Miler?
> 
> It's 103 here, according to the online report.


Yes, Ann Miller. I have a great story, but it's too hot to type.



lydiatug said:


> I usually like the heat, but this 117 & up is killing me. We've had these high temps since Thurs. and its not letting up yet! Friend of mine lost a chicken to the heat and another friend who has a ranch lost a bunny. I'm spraying my blueberry tree every hour for my hummingbirds and they are loving playing in their little rainforest in the shade! We are staying in with the puppies!


Thank human genius for air conditioning.
That's so nice, what you for the hummingbirds.:wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

lydiatug said:


> I usually like the heat, but this 117 & up is killing me. We've had these high temps since Thurs. and its not letting up yet! Friend of mine lost a chicken to the heat and another friend who has a ranch lost a bunny. I'm spraying my blueberry tree every hour for my hummingbirds and they are loving playing in their little rainforest in the shade! We are staying in with the puppies!


We were in Las Vegas in May. I would not want to go there right now. No way. There is no way I would walk from Hotels to Hotels in that heat.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Isn't that the pits when our hair droops in the heat and humidity! Felix always says I look fine and I bark (yes, I bark, too. LOL) back and tell him that ... "fine"is not good enough! I can get evil when I spend time fixing my hair and then the humidity does it in.:HistericalSmiley: I think I'll order some wigs, too! Do they perhaps have any with air conditioning? :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> And isn't it a bummer when we wait for it to cool down and then it rains?! I have to tell you though ... several times we chanced taking Snowball for his walk when we knew it was going to rain ... and, beat the showers anyway! I even have pictures of rainbows after it started to rain and then stop after Felix and Snowball got back into the car! More than once I looked up into the heavens and thanked God for letting Snowball and Felix walk before the showers.


*Its pouring here now...and I know she needs to go out...guess we are gonna get real wet...*

*They do have wigs with cool caps which is what I ordered....they are pretty comfy. I wear them where it is air-conditioned.*


----------

